# Any detailers in Cyprus



## 500tie

Hi all,

Ive just moved out to cyprus and just bought myself a 2003 Honda CR-V in pearlescent white.
However ive only got a selection of my autoglym and detailing products here with me, are there any keen detailers out here and any suppliers of products and if anyone ever fancies a detailing meet up or a beer let me know


----------



## Shinyvec

I go to Cyprus almost every year for holidays and always look around to see whats available and found that you need to go to the bigger towns like Larnaka and Limmasol and the boiling town of Nicosia to find all the car related shops etc but I did find that the bigger Supermarkets seem to sell a lot of Sonax products which are pretty good. You also might of found a business oppotunity for yourself either as a stockist of top make detailing products which are very few over there or a Detailer which again are very few. See if you can get to know some of the younger Cypriots as they like here are heavily into there cars and are now buying Hot Hatch cars rather than the 4dr Pick Up.


----------

